# A sad day for th United Kingdom



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Legislation to tackle internet piracy, including bans for illegal file-sharers, has been passed by the Lords.
> 
> The Digital Economy Bill is now expected to be rushed through the Commons before the general election.



Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/8569750.stm

A sad, sad day...

I revert, with suprise, my previous criticism that this would not pass the House of Lords, so my apologies. 

Please ignore the spelling mistake in the title - I was in a state of shock and cannot now change it... Maybe a Mod would be so kind?


----------



## /b/ (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## DarkWay (Mar 17, 2010)

FIXED

please learn how to post youtube videos you got the right tags but only the bold part is needed inside the tags
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*Q65KZIqay4E*

on-topic this completely SUCKS lets hope SOMETHING delays this being passed or stops it altogether


----------



## granville (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, sad this may be, but /b/- I can't help but wonder why you think America is safe either. They'll just do it too eventually most likely. That is what you were referring to right? That America was better because it hasn't done the same yet. It's only a matter of time, some cable companies are already lobbying for restrictions on internet file sharers... >_>


----------



## yusuo (Mar 17, 2010)

oh well goodbye to freedom and choice, hello to dictatorship, i know its only a small start but everything starts off that way. sieg heil


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Yes, sad this may be, but /b/- I can't help but wonder why you think America is safe either. They'll just do it too eventually most likely. That is what you were referring to right? That America was better because it hasn't done the same yet. It's only a matter of time, some cable companies are already lobbying for restrictions on internet file sharers... >_>



Thank you granville. Very nicely said indeed. (typed?). I am sure Americana will have something in the near future, or maybe even worse...

And your right Yusuo, it is almost how all have started. For example, the first government to come up with a smoking ban was the Nazi government - though it was never fully in place. 

They are no considering restricting smoking from certain areas on public streets. Which in my opinion is impossible, and one step closer to facism.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 17, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> They are no considering restricting smoking from certain areas on public streets. Which in my opinion is impossible, and one step closer to facism.


i know when i was living in California still a lot of cities have banned public smoking and you will get a fat fine if you are caught smoking...


----------



## ilovengage (Mar 17, 2010)

lol, what do you want to tell us with this video? that you're proud to be an american? proud for what? national pride is one of the most stupid characteristics someone can have (an americans seem to have it a lot ....).


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2010)

Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all other countries because you were born in it. - George Bernard Shaw

Anyway, this thread is about the foolish DEB, not America. Get back on topic. SCHNELL!


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

The only option we have is to riot I think. 

But then you saw what happened with the hunting ban, and they still continued...

Also, it is rumoured petrol could hit as much as £2.00 a litre by the end of 2010 (off topic I know, but I thought some might want to know this). 

I remember when I was younger and petrol went up, HGV's blocked all the distribution places so no petrol could get anywhere and the government was forced to lower the price. Can we arrange something like this again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think that's what happened, but I was really quite young.


----------



## Reecey (Mar 17, 2010)

Still not going to stop me from doing it, thats as long as Bt Buisness Broadband lets me, hasnt stopped me as yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kalics (Mar 17, 2010)

I only feel this is going to end up hurting the industry more than helping it. A lot of people download music as a taster then buy the album, if this nazi law comes in to effect then it's only going to hurt artists.

Also what's stopping people going in to mcdonalds / starbucks / other places with free wifi and doing all their downloading there? Nothing really. It just seems a very flawed concept to me.


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm willing to bet there's some problem with the legislation itself, there usually is. I'm alslo wondering how many net providers will actually comply, they arn't naive to think people don't pirate.

I said once and I'll say it again, New labour put their arses in the air to be fucked by big business.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I said once and I'll say it again, New labour put their arses in the air to be fucked by big business.



Hear, Hear!

As none of the other main party's are any better. I wonder how a hung parliament would work out? Hah


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there is a hung parliament than there's a good chance that nothing will get done. Usually that's a bad thing but considering who we have, I think it might do more good tha harm (except for the pound which will suffer)


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 17, 2010)

FFFFUUUU....
THIS IS WHY WHEN I'M OLDER I'M MOVING TO JAPAN!


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess we will have to wait and see on how well they actually police this, but yes, a sad day indeed!


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 17, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> They are no considering restricting smoking from certain areas on public streets. Which in my opinion is impossible, and one step closer to facism.


I thought the smoking ban was already imposed? It still failed though, it felt like there was no ban at all...


----------



## ~De arimasu (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there an estimate to how long until this is actually put into effect?

Gonna pirate as much as possible before then xD


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 17, 2010)

As usual with this kind of shit, for all the talk of going after "downloaders" I would be quite frankly amazed if a single person received even a letter unless they were actually using file sharing P2P methods (ie uploading as well)

So unless you're some kind of pillock who uses torrents and the like, don't worry.


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 17, 2010)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> Is there an estimate to how long until this is actually put into effect?
> 
> Gonna pirate as much as possible before then xD


Now that I've heard of this, I'm actually gonna download every single DS ROM. I've done that before (when it was only up to #2300) but this time, I'm gonna omit shovelware and games in the (U) and (J) region - except the ones not released in (E) yet...


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> Is there an estimate to how long until this is actually put into effect?
> 
> Gonna pirate as much as possible before then xD



It will probably be at least 3 - 6 months I would imagine. If it gets through the House of Commons quickly, they still need to allow time for the public to become aware of the new law. 

If they do not do this, everyone can just plead ignorance. You cannot enforce a law that the public do not know about. 

Well, this is how it is meant to be. Though I am sure over time it will become only worse.


----------



## Quesenek (Mar 17, 2010)

Kalics said:
			
		

> I only feel this is going to end up hurting the industry more than helping it. A lot of people download music as a taster then buy the album, if this nazi law comes in to effect then it's only going to hurt artists.
> 
> Also what's stopping people going in to mcdonalds / starbucks / other places with free wifi and doing all their downloading there? Nothing really. It just seems a very flawed concept to me.


Yes that's true and really could work since the public wifi hotspots hold no info about what has been downloaded all it registers is that it is on.
You are also right about it hurting the Artists. I on a lot of occasions have downloaded things and liked them so much that I had to go out and buy them ASAP. If it was not for that little taste that I had I would not have even thought twice about that Game or CD.

A fix for music downloading could be Rhapsody. I have an account and its unlimited access for $15 a month.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

*joins the rest of the world in moaning the loss of freedom for UK guys and gals*


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea they want to do a similar thing in Holland

They want to impose a so-called 3 strike law that if you get caught illegal dl/ul you get cut off the net after the 3rd time being caught

Hmmmm... Who said Communism was a bad idea? Atleast with the commies youd get everything equally >_>


----------



## SirCB85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Allright, sorry I´m not from the UK, so could someone actualy tell me what this bill is about and what is so bad about it?
From what I´ve read its primary about anti piracy and cutting off pirates from the net, am I right? So what? Dont break the law and you dont get punished. Sure getting cut off from the internet isn´t what you want, but it´s not worse than what you could expect in germany for an example, get caught here and you can pay all you earn in the next 20 years to the industry. Well, bouth are a pain in the aars, but in my opinion far from what some kids here seem to be enough to go buy some crooked cross uniforms to hail their new goverment.
Shit, some of you behave like Adolf now resides in Downing Street, just because the goverment wants to prevent software piracy...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 17, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Yea they want to do a similar thing in Holland
> 
> They want to impose a so-called 3 strike law that if you get caught illegal dl/ul you get cut off the net after the 3rd time being caught
> 
> Hmmmm... Who said Communism was a bad idea? Atleast with the commies youd get everything equally >_>




Intellectual property laws are an inherently capitalist ideal, so theoretically a communist state would be a pirate's heaven with all art, from games, films, music or whatever belonging to the people.  But then China has the most draconian internet censorship in the entire world, so go figure.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 17, 2010)

Theft is not a right or a freedom, that being said  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  Communism only works in theory human greed a lust for power has and will always cause it to crumble.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 17, 2010)

SirCB85 said:
			
		

> Allright, sorry I´m not from the UK, so could someone actualy tell me what this bill is about and what is so bad about it?
> From what I´ve read its primary about anti piracy and cutting off pirates from the net, am I right? So what? Dont break the law and you dont get punished. Sure getting cut off from the internet isn´t what you want, but it´s not worse than what you could expect in germany for an example, get caught here and you can pay all you earn in the next 20 years to the industry. Well, bouth are a pain in the aars, but in my opinion far from what some kids here seem to be enough to go buy some crooked cross uniforms to hail their new goverment.
> Shit, some of you behave like Adolf now resides in Downing Street, just because the goverment wants to prevent software piracy...



The main concern is that it basically by-passes the justice system.  Record companies say you're violating their copyright, they demand that the ISP send you a threatening letter, then they claim you're doing it again and demand the ISP throttle or disconnect your connection.  So you're basically being punished on the basis of an accusation, rather than actually being found guilty of anything.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 17, 2010)

It will only be a minor inconvenience if it is enforced at all.  Pirates will invariably find a means to an end, if connections are slowed or terminated we'll just pirate legitimate users until they are forced to ban everyone or repeal the law.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> SirCB85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those who watched the Panorama episode on this bill, you'd also know that it's more likely to do damage to the industry than cause it to pick up. I wasn't really paying attention to it, but I remember it mentioning that pirates spend around a third more on music than those who buy legally. 

There's also the case of expanding knowledge of music, and then seeing the band play live. Quite a lot of big bands at the moment would remain unheard of were it not for the access to free downloads etc.

It all seems a bit greedy of the record companies imo, but we'll see how things go now the law's been passed.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 17, 2010)

OH THIS IS SOOO TERRIBLE!
YOU MEAN PEOPLE DOING SOMETHING UNETHICAL AND ILLEGAL ARE GOING TO BE PUNISHED?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> OH THIS IS SOOO TERRIBLE!
> YOU MEAN PEOPLE DOING SOMETHING UNETHICAL AND ILLEGAL ARE GOING TO BE PUNISHED?


No. It means people accused of doing something unethical and illegal are going to be punished without any kind of proof.


----------



## SirCB85 (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The main concern is that it basically by-passes the justice system.  Record companies say you're violating their copyright, they demand that the ISP send you a threatening letter, then they claim you're doing it again and demand the ISP throttle or disconnect your connection.  So you're basically being punished on the basis of an accusation, rather than actually being found guilty of anything.


Okay, that one I can understand, I thought it would run through court. Like you have been proven guilty 3 times of illegal dl/ul and the legal system then cuts your net. Well, thats worse than I thought, but you have to admit, its realy not as bad as Nazigermany back in the days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, when you get caught in germany, where the industry first gathers the data on your dl/uling and then has to present it to legal authorities before they can even ask your isp who you are, at first you get mail from some lawers, telling you to pay them some hundred up to tens of thousands of euro outherwise they would drag you in front of a court and sue you for everything you got and probably ever will earn in your life.
And thats just the zivil retraisals of getting caught pirating.. I actualy don´t know if it realy happended once, but theoreticaly you can get charged at a criminal court which can sentence you to up to 4 years in prisson I think.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 17, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> OH THIS IS SOOO TERRIBLE!
> YOU MEAN PEOPLE DOING SOMETHING UNETHICAL AND ILLEGAL ARE GOING TO BE PUNISHED?



Some people believe that all knowledge, information, art, etc., should be openly shared and available to everyone for the greater good and advancement of the human race.  Laws are laws and theft is illeagal, but whether it is unethical or not is purely a matter of perspective, and most people would disagree with you.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

A lot of the music I listen too, the labels advertise that you can download the music for free, and share it how you like. Then if you enjoy it, you can consider giving some money towards the artists by buying the album.

Which is a really nice, and greater, way I think.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 17, 2010)

If I got banned I would move out of this place without hesitation. I'm fed up with the way things are in the UK in recent year and things are just getting worse as the months go by.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 17, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> If I got banned I would move out of this place without hesitation. I'm fed up with the way things are in the UK in recent year and things are just getting worse as the months go by.


I second that. But where do we migrate? Russia? Greenland? The Nordic countries?


----------



## budrow66 (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a sad thing indeed. Usually I wouldn't say anything, but this is bad in so many ways. Think about 10 year old Johnny. He loves his video games. So he begs his mom and dad for internet and a wifi router so he can play with pals online. Not knowing anything about it, he does not secure his network. Next door 21 year old Ned decides to hijack Johnny's wifi. Johnnys parents get fined or worse. Johnny looses the internet and gets a criminal record. We cannot continue to apply the standard legal concept to non standard internet and tech crimes. To rush a bill through with so little consideration or concern for innocent persons or networks or even ISPs seems childish and is a smack in the face to the population of the U.K.. Good luck over there...


----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 17, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Yea they want to do a similar thing in Holland
> 
> They want to impose a so-called 3 strike law that if you get caught illegal dl/ul you get cut off the net after the 3rd time being caught


the had plans, but they scrapped them. The minister of justice and economy, who decide about this, have send a letter to the parlement saying it's unacceptable.
All those laws about stopping piracy are a part of a 'contract' that the EU and the USA have made, to stop piracy and forgery. 
The ministers are saying that the meetings about this contract are to secret, and that the public hardly knows about them, which is true.
Obama has said that he wants to keep those meetings secret.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2010)

This wouldn't stop me if I were in the UK or wherever this law will be active. These laws are like DRM, you keep your head down (use cracks) and your fine... still working on the metaphor... will update after I make a bubble map and a rough draft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT:
Also, only this song can express my sorrow:


DOUBLE EDIT:
*LEAVE THAT BITCH ALONE!!1​*
That is all.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move to Ireland. I was first told about torrents and free games for most consoles, by a garda (Irish police officer)


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 17, 2010)

Shit does this mean that ROM and torrent websites will be blocked in the Uk?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> does this mean that ROM and torrent websites will be blocked in the Uk?


Wouldn't have thought so.

Anyway...this means that the House of Lords actually know what the internet is?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Anyway...this means that the House of Lords actually know what the internet is?


I would have said the opposite.


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 17, 2010)

Every day is a sad day for the UK.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear me...I think me and a friend of mine are deep in the shitter if this passes.
I have downloaded quite a few things via torrents though not as much as a friend of mine who routinely pirates gigabytes of data every day, he's really gonna get it...

Anyway it sounds like a bad idea overall, its hard to tell what data is piracy and what's not and its gonna lead to a hell of a lot of headaches and unjust account shut downs.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 17, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Dear me...I think me and a friend of mine are deep in the shitter if this passes.
> I have downloaded quite a few things via torrents though not as much as a friend of mine who routinely pirates gigabytes of data every day, he's really gonna get it...



Are they doing it retroactively like that? Or just going forward?

And are they going after hosting websites and demanding ISPs block those site or prosecuting downloaders as well? Or both?


----------



## Thoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I'm (in need of a cleaner word) fucked. This is a sad day for internet privacy. No, wait, I meant piracy.


----------



## Law (Mar 17, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Well, I'm (in need of a cleaner word) fucked. This is a sad day for internet privacy. No, wait, I meant piracy.



Privacy too, since they're hiring yet another third party company to spy on peoples Internet usage.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear Labour, congratulations on losing many more votes from the first-time voters including myself. With Parliament full of people mainly consisting of the middle ages and above, it is quite clear you are out of touch with the electorate. Of course the other parties are no better as they too supported this Bill to some extent. But seriously:
1) Why can a 50 year old, balding bloke in a suit who has never played a video game come out and say that it causes violence and should be banned when it's effectively the same as saying that a butcher can be violent from cutting up limbs everyday despite the fact they will never have had that experience? You can't keep using it as a scapegoat. And yes this point is slightly off topic but never mind. Most of the time I download ROMs to see if the game is any good and then I will go and buy it. In the case of Spirit Tracks it had AP on it but I wasn't bothered since I knew I would be getting it a few weeks later. I downloaded the Japanese SoulSilver because I love Pokemon and quite frankly Nintendo's translation times are ridiculous so that was putting me on. Most console games for the 360 are released within the same week most of the time since Microsoft have wised up and noticed that globalisation means everyone wants stuff as soon as it's available without having to care about region releasing (PAL, NTSC, etc.). That's what pisses people off.

2) The record producers are greedy bastards anyway. "We're losing money from pirates". No, you're losing money because the artists are wising up to your grand plan. They don't want to be bossed around by fat cats such as Simon Cowell or Louis Walsh, they want to get their own money through their own methods of distribution which are effectively going to be banned here. And if anyone wants music all they have to do is go on YouTube and there a loads of different methods of ripping the audio from it.

3) TV Shows are only downloaded because of this globalisation once again. The Big Bang Theory for example, the UK is about 5 or 6 episodes behind so some viewers go on the internets and download it there are then rather than wait for it to be shown. This current series of Lost is aired in the US on Tuesdays and in the UK on Fridays (similar to games releases), not a long time to wait so therefore most people wouldn't bother downloading them.

The government, and not just in the UK - the world as a whole, needs to wise up and see that this current state of the internet allows for information to travel like a wild-fire. If something is there, people think it is OK to have it rather than wait. If there was one loaf of bread left in Tesco would you take it there and then or wait for a new batch to come in? Well I suppose it all depends on whether you want the bread but you'd probably take it because it's there. And really what governments need to do is make sure that official releases occur very close together worldwide otherwise this sort of thing is going to happen.


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate England.


			
				Law said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for those who download a lot legally.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Get everyone to download loads of legal stuff using torrents, see what happens...


----------



## Minox (Mar 17, 2010)

A similar law was passed about a year ago here in Sweden. At first piracy seemed to die down, but later when everyone noticed that nothing actually was done the piracy levels started going up again. Point being that it'd take far too much resources from the legal system to fine every single pirate than it'd be worth.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 17, 2010)

British Government = Nazism

And I'm a Brit.

Also *Labour* seem to think that they can borrow and borrow.

I remember reading that due to the amount they have borrowed on 'behalf' of us we all owe huge amounts of money each.


----------



## Law (Mar 17, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> British Government = Nazism
> 
> And I'm a Brit.
> 
> ...



Labour are just crooks who are bleeding the country dry (and the tories will get blamed for it again)


----------



## frogmyster3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, each individual owes about £64,000 or something ridiculous like that.

Although I wouldn't go as far as calling Labour Nazis. But we are definetley not in a so-called democracy. Unelected Prime Minister, referendums we were promised have never come (Lisbon Treaty), unelected EU President. But this Orwellian state will hopefully be seen for what it truely is.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 17, 2010)

I really can't see ISP's consenting to this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> British Government = Nazism
> 
> Only if the BNP get voted in.  British Government = Corporatist at the mo.
> 
> ...



They'll have no choice.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 17, 2010)

I was probably a bit extreme:

Britain = Bankrupt

Thats better


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yep, this is exactly the problem.  New Labour (let's face it, they're not really Labour any more) are just carrying on with the selling off of our country that Thatcher started in the mid-80's.  We're slowly but surely becoming a Corporatist state based of the American model of Capitalism, rather than sticking to move over to Socialism that started shortly after WW2.



The real funny thing is that you can note that politics became stagnate and unhealthy since 79. Look at Michael Foot, he was a genuine decent honest man yet he vilified and made a mockery of and he had more integrity in his little finger than most political parties. I swear I'd vote Labour, in a flash if they's moved for the centre-right tot eh centre-barely left. On the bright side, Neo-Liberalism has left us bust.

Modern British politics is really a cesspit.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 17, 2010)

not going to stop those with wanton disregard for the law, I'm sure


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 17, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all other countries because you were born in it. - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> Anyway, this thread is about the foolish DEB, not America. Get back on topic. SCHNELL!



You have balls to quote George Bernard Shaw. He was in favor of gasing the unproductive and eugenics. Ideas that the Nazies conveniently picked up.


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> I was probably a bit extreme:
> 
> Britain = Bankrupt
> 
> Thats better



Than you would hate to be a Japanese economist.


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 17, 2010)

The so-called Labour government is composed of people who joined Labour for one of two reasons ...

1) It was 'cool' to be anti-Conservative in the 80s, and they wanted to upset mummy and daddy.

2) At the societies fair at uni, the Labour table was the one nearest the door.



If you think the rest of the world wont go this way too, you are mistaken ... 



*** Turns up the Dead Kennedys, and goes back to work ***


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 17, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Yea they want to do a similar thing in Holland
> 
> They want to impose a so-called 3 strike law that if you get caught illegal dl/ul you get cut off the net after the 3rd time being caught
> 
> Hmmmm... Who said Communism was a bad idea? Atleast with the commies youd get everything equally >_>


Communism actually has the most inequality of any economic system. The party leaders have everything while everyone else has to wait in line for bread and face empty store shelves.


----------



## Shufflemac (Mar 17, 2010)

Same effect as "Don't copy that floppy."

Nothing's going to change.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Skelerex said:
			
		

> Same effect as "Don't copy that floppy."
> 
> Nothing's going to change.


Don't remind me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







The weird thing is...he looks like my old science teacher


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 17, 2010)

Everyone needs to calm down. Are they going to be able to find people who download from an anonymous server thats in a part of the world they can't access? I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 17, 2010)

Sort of on topic


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

What saddens me most about this type of legislation is that it comes before any meaningful policing of the Internet. They don't give a rat's ass about the wild-west tactics and shady dealings that have been rampant for years; but if there's a leak in the cash pool from one of their constituents (translation: the rich fucks who line their pockets), they all rush to order. Fucking douche bags. Thousands of years of civilization, and we're still living in an aristocracy.


----------



## Law (Mar 17, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> What saddens me most about this type of legislation is that it comes before any meaningful policing of the Internet. They don't give a rat's ass about the wild-west tactics and shady dealings that have been rampant for years; but if there's a leak in the cash pool from one of their constituents (translation: the rich fucks who line their pockets), they all rush to order. Fucking douche bags. Thousands of years of civilization, and we're still living in an aristocracy.



When did you change your name?


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 17, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> What saddens me most about this type of legislation is that it comes before any meaningful policing of the Internet. They don't give a rat's ass about the wild-west tactics and shady dealings that have been rampant for years; but if there's a leak in the cash pool from one of their constituents (translation: the rich fucks who line their pockets), they all rush to order. Fucking douche bags. Thousands of years of civilization, and we're still living in an aristocracy.


The rich fucks that line their pockets happen to be the politicians protecting their revenue streams and they're taking a page from the chinese communist internet control tactics. Still what does this law actually do. In the US you get about two college kids a year that are prosecuted.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Spoiler: I'll just leave this here.











I know it's not quite related, but I might as well.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Skelerex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm... EXCUSE ME!?  Did you copy that video for non-profit purpose of promoting the ethical and legal use of software? Because otherwise you don't have permission to use this video! SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Law (Mar 17, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Umm... EXCUSE ME!?  Did you copy that video for non-profit purpose of promoting the ethical and legal use of software? Because otherwise you don't have permission to use this video! SHAME ON YOU!



Oh god, reminded me of the fact that the guys who made that removed a video that was "Don't Copy that Floppy 2" but with guys riffing over it because it sucked so bad.

p.s. it's called fair use for satirical purposes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Umm... EXCUSE ME!?  Did you copy that video for non-profit purpose of promoting the ethical and legal use of software? Because otherwise you don't have permission to use this video! SHAME ON YOU!


Um....I'M SORRY!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















PLEASE DON'T SUE ME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Spoiler


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't Copy That Floppy Guy didn't say it was okay to parody the video.

Oh, and speaking of the UK bill that passed, what will change because of it? Isn't sharing copy-write material already illegal?


----------



## Law (Mar 17, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair use is fair use, if its on youtube it falls under their guidelines (which is where they uploaded it)

also the bill just means that record companies and media companies own the internet now or something like that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate to tell you but God bless the Earth.. Not America.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you but


That's a fucking lie! You love nothing more than preaching even when it's not necessary or relevant. This is a videogame site. Take your relentless evangelism elsewhere.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Mar 17, 2010)

It's irritating I suppose.  But I doubt it will be well policed, and will probably be forgotten in a matter of weeks.  Besides, this is hardly the worst thing labour has done- we are all massively in debt from the 'borrowing on our behalf' (so actually, you'd think they could cut us some slack about stealing a few pounds worth of music), and then there is that whole business with the war.....still, it's not like I can really do anything about it (NI doesn't have Labour/Tory candidates, lestaways, not that would get elected).

Anyway, I digress, it's annoying, but who cares, I can always do my illegal downloading in McDonalds.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

A bill won't change the fact that the police, and the government in general, could give less of a crap about pirates.

The only time people are sued is when companies just want to go "We're trying to scare you, rawr".

People obviously care more about murderers than internet pirates.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2010)

Eh. Whatever. Doesn't scare me. There's nothing anyone will ever be able to do to stop piracy, this is just a publicity stunt prior to the election. Besides, the government has been steadily swiping money off me for years, so if they now think I'm gonna give up the only way for me to play the games I would have been playing with said money, they can go right on ahead and suck my balls.


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 18, 2010)

Cmon, get it straight: Piracy isn 't theft, it's copyright-infringement!


----------



## granville (Mar 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1." -Mike Godwin._

Funny how what Shaw said was true though. Guess there are some evil people who have said some very wise and sensible things. FYI, i doubt anyone would go about killing baby seals if Hitler preached against the practice. Even to spite him or defy him. No one cares about his other ideals though, it's a true statement. Patriotism is indeed a pathetic tool used to assault any other country. Especially when you really know nothing about the other country you're trying to assault. People seem to think just because they're born in a country that likes to stick their dick in everyone's affairs, it makes it a great country. There's nothing patriotic about antagonizing another person's country at all. It's just cowardly and immature.

But i swear, why is it always the most narrow minded people who have to try to use nazis to "win" an argument. I could cite any random practice nazi's had, like how they had a military. Should we get rid of all militaries JUST because the nazi's had them. Should we stop eating grapes just because some random nazi ate grapes? Childish... >_>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 18, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make a fair point, and your right. It is just an easy comparison which does not need much basis to make. 

However, you still need to remember how terrible it was, in Poland I mean. The camps, the ghetto, and unjust killing left and right...

The Bill has not officially passed yet, there are just a couple more final stages which need to be done for bureaucratic reasons. However, it is pretty certain at this point in time. 

I cannot imagine it will be retrospecively as they will have to set a date in the future for it to be retrospecive from. They cannot say this law is now in force backdated to January 1990, because it does not even give the public a chance at all.


----------



## DCG (Mar 18, 2010)

If I am right there is some sewdish (or in that direction) company of uber pc geeks  who are working on something to make the ip/mac untracable.
there are some isp's who offer it but they are small and could be expensive.
that would be a way to avoid detection.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh puh-leez
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Bernar...ion_on_eugenics


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing to keep in mind is, both the congress and judicial systems -- in almost every part of the world -- operate on a cow system. What I mean by that is, no one likes to forge too far ahead, and everything is based on precedents. This law will, yet again, set a precedent for Internet activity and practices. The problem is, it doesn't protect "the people"; it protects the businesses.

And the constituents aren't other politicians. They're lobbyists with serious budgets who, like an army of tractors that can clear a rain forest in a day, plow through congress to get what they're after. If you're okay with this system, please take the next elevator. I'd rather not stand downwind of you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> *Godwin's Law*


Funny enough, I'd been reminded about that when reading this.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 18, 2010)

Meh this all just shows that all power in the world should be given to me >_>


Id provide free fiberglass internet everwhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ofcourse not limits on how much you can dl, no FUP no nothing... YEA


realisticly nothing will ever be done about this, maybe twice a year when some big shot wants to flex muscles (like Brein in Holland although I think theyre one of the few who hits the news on a weekly basis) so dont worry about it

Or come live in Belgium, we have data limits! I cant even download! Or Australia! Same diff with slower internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And on the whole "companies missing out on revenues" bs, I download NCIS, House and NCIS LA. Why? Because when I was living in Australia we were 1 day behind USA. Now in Belgium were half a year behind! Besides Im paying for the my cableconnection wich will air the episodes and I have a HDD from my cable provider to record em. In other words Im just beating my provider to it!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Id provide free fiberglass internet everwhere


Do you mean fibre-optic?


----------



## Matt140 (Mar 18, 2010)

I propose a mass copyright rebellion. We get millions of people across the UK to download as much copyrighted material as possible, just to the annoyance of the government and ISP's.


----------



## Law (Mar 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, fiberglass.

These internets need to be insulated you know, otherwise all the databytes will escape! That's whats happening at the moment and it's why the internet is so gosh darn slow!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> I propose a mass copyright rebellion. We get millions of people across the UK to download as much copyrighted material as possible, just to the annoyance of the government and ISP's.



Well I have a Cyclo and have arranged the purchase of at least three others, so I've been working on this for a while


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> I propose a mass copyright rebellion. We get millions of people across the UK to download as much copyrighted material as possible, just to the annoyance of the government and ISP's.



There is already a mass copyright rebellion! no need to organise it


----------



## megawalk (Mar 18, 2010)

maybe i should interfere with the plans lol. nah.
if i would i would recommend all the copyright downloading stuff like.
Usenets, Torrents, Megaupload, Rapidshare, Mediafire, Downloading under a Private Network, Google, Google, Google.
oops. i said it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but really. this law is typically a outragious act towards people who sell their pirated stuff. in genuine answer this would not reduce any piracy by great masses if they think.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> The real funny thing is that you can note that politics became stagnate and unhealthy since 79. Look at Michael Foot, he was a genuine decent honest man yet he vilified and made a mockery of and he had more integrity in his little finger than most political parties. I swear I'd vote Labour, in a flash if they's moved for the centre-right tot eh centre-barely left. On the bright side, Neo-Liberalism has left us bust.
> 
> Modern British politics is really a cesspit.



The year Thatcher was voted in!  In my opinion she really did do alot of damage to this country.  She improved a few things but mostly she set the path for us becoming a country whose politicians were owned by corporations.  This bill just goes to further prove who's really in charge now.  And I totally agree about British politics.  The change from in direction between New Labour and the Tories is nominal.  It's the same party pretty much, slightly different ideals here and there but both pander to the rich and big business.  This years election proves to be an interesting, not in a positive way either.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2010)

tl;dr

Random thought:

Complaints about earthbound politics are precisely what will propel our sons and daughters into space to seek their fortunes.

How I wish I could be one of them.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 20, 2010)

they worry about piracy and such issues (economics) but forget tht there are so many other problems occuring such as social ones (rape,assault of school girls etc)... seriously they need to manage their priorities better


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 20, 2010)

Im so glad i left that place a couple years back. 

/me loves Lebanon with its literally untrackable networks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The networks are such a mess, that nobody bothers doing anything about it. However, this has affected speeds here... a lot.


----------

